# Car plan demon wash £3 Asda



## Kevzy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi everyone just came back from Asda and they have rolled back the prices on the new range apart from the snow foam to £3 I just brought the same thing last week at £6 each and can't find my receipt to return it  

I picked up the rapid dirt shifter


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Kevzy said:


> Hi everyone just came back from Asda and they have rolled back the prices on the new range apart from the snow foam to £3 I just brought the same thing last week at £6 each and can't find my receipt to return it
> 
> I picked up the rapid dirt shifter


Must have rolled back today as I was in there late yesterday and it was still £6


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Was at £4 at the weekend at my local branch


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

They had various car plan Demon products in my local today.

Would be interested in some reviews/feedback, anyone?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ColinG said:


> They had various car plan Demon products in my local today.
> 
> Would be interested in some reviews/feedback, anyone?


I used some here


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Cheers.

Do we reckon the multi surface cleaner is an APC and the rapid dirt shifter a citrus Pre wash style spray?

Note low prices advertised on Asda.com so suspect this is now in all/most branches.


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Snow foam is £5 for 2l or £6 for 1l :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jaywoo said:


> Snow foam is £5 for 2l or £6 for 1l :lol:


That occurs often, 2 * 1.5litre volvic water £1.50 or one bottle for £2, beans small tin 33p large tin 32p, biscuits 2 packs for £1 or £1.20 for a single pack.


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Can almost guarantee they only have the 1l bottle available in my local though :wall:


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Jaywoo said:


> Can almost guarantee they only have the 1l bottle available in my local though :wall:


If that happens, try the "Click & Collect" option & order on line for it to be delivered free to your local ASDA


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

They never have to offers in my Asda, always the full price even when offers are on, I see them on here then dash to Asda to be disappointed, they say its up to individual stores to price things as they see fit ..... Oreo vanilla is £2 for a twin pack, single pack is 50p - crazy ... lol


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

If I see an offer I always check if it is available on line & get it delivered to my small local ASDA store.
I have just ordered some Demon potions & they will be possibly ready to pick up tomorrow. 
Try the link below and select the click & collect option at the checkout stage.:thumb:

http://direct.asda.com/Car-Cleaning...=CarPlan&psortb1=price&psortd1=1&showHits&fix


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dellwood33 said:


> If I see an offer I always check if it is available on line & get it delivered to my small local ASDA store.
> I have just ordered some Demon potions & they will be possibly ready to pick up tomorrow.
> Try the link below and select the click & collect option at the checkout stage.:thumb:
> 
> http://direct.asda.com/Car-Cleaning...=CarPlan&psortb1=price&psortd1=1&showHits&fix


Off to get some Demon Wheel cleaner at £3 for 1 litre which beats the Tesco deal


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

Just been to Tamworth Asda and they have plenty of Demon Wash snow foam in stock for anyone local thats interested  Just picked up myself 2 litres for £5, bargain!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Off to get some Demon Wheel cleaner at £3 for 1 litre which beats the Tesco deal


Take heed on the wheel cleaner, the one in the store is not the same as the one in the link 



shaunmods said:


> Just been to Tamworth Asda and they have plenty of Demon Wash snow foam in stock for anyone local thats interested  Just picked up myself 2 litres for £5, bargain!


Yes, £5 for 2 litres £6 for 1 litre


----------



## TurboAD (Apr 10, 2013)

Is this any good?


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Yes, £5 for 2 litres £6 for 1 litre


Yeah not sure what they were thinking with that one but I wasn't going to argue about it :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

TurboAD said:


> Is this any good?


See post #5 or have a look on autoexpress,they have compared it along some other brands.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

think a visit to Asda is on the cards this PM !


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Lots of demon shine at Asda Fosse Park Leics yesterday (Fri) incl snow foam. Bought some wheel cleaner as it smells like bilberry one.


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Burton asda had nothing, Tried to click and collect but the 2 litres of snow foam are out of stock, Grrrr!


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

ill wait till the price comes down further, last i bought some was the 2 litre bottles at £2 each from asda i think


----------

